# Looking for Motorbike Hubs



## febold (Yesterday at 10:42 AM)

I am looking for heavy duty motorbike front hubs (Bendix or Eclipse) and rear hubs (Morrow, New Departure, Bendix). Let me know what you have, condition, and asking price. Thanks, Phil 216-312-4098


----------



## geosbike (Yesterday at 4:15 PM)

i have what youre lookin for in new or used condition


----------



## Junkman Bob (Yesterday at 4:22 PM)

Pics


----------

